# Case 1070 tach help needed



## chaz1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Folks - thanks in advance for any help to remedy this problem. While performing discing with my 1978 Case 1070 - suddenly the tachometer quit (cold turkey). So I disconnected the tach cable from the engine and hooked it up a battery powered drill (to the cable, on the engine side) - the tach seemed to respond properly. Put a different tach drive cable into the engine hole (nothing other than the cable i.e. no load) and it turned the cable. Reconnected the (original - previously disconnected) tach cable to the engine and no tach movement. Any suggestions? Can the tach drive cable be pulled out of its protective cover? I'm thinking that I'd like to pull it out (like on an old car) and examine/lube it reinsert it and try again. I know a new tachometer (plastic) engine drive gear is ~$ 225.00 so I'd like to exhaust other methods before going the hard knocks route.


----------



## Merloteleman (Jul 15, 2015)

*1070 tachometer drive*

Hi there I have a similar problem and just read your very old post. Did you find an alternative plastic drive gear supplier? 2 teeth are worn off my plastic gear.

Any response from any viewer appreciated. Living in New Zealand 

Regards

Ken


----------



## chaz1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Not yet, for this season I installed an electronic tach that gets its input from the alternator. Had to modify the alternator to get the ac signal wire through the case. The gauge I installed is not always reliable - any way that is another story. 
I still want to my mechanical tach back in service. I was hoping someone with access
to a 3d printer would make those plastic gears and at a reasonable price.
Keep me in mind if you find a plastic gear reasonably priced. BTW I posted tach issue in May 2015.
Thanks for responding,

Chaz


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Have a look in the "dismantled machines" section of tractorhouse.com. They have 51ea. J I Case 1070 tractors listed in salvage.


----------

